# New study suggest Gun Owners and Gun Rights Advocates are more racist.



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

New Study Suggests Gun Owners And Gun Rights Advocates Are More Racist

Just another bullshit piece by liberal gun haters and minority "my baby din't do nuffin" pushers trying to make gun owners look bad and help in the push to take American's guns to me. They can go **** themselves as far as I'm concerned. I know me and my guns try to keep an outlook of equality in putting holes in scumbags no matter what race they are. I do know one thing for sure though. Me and my guns hate liberal gun haters and will happily put bullets in them given the chance, but that a political agenda issue, not race. Cheers.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Statistics can _always_ be made to show the desired outcome. Of course there's the possibility that more gun owners are racist than non-gun owners. There's more gun owners than non-gun owners. Now prove it's because they own guns. Can't? Didn't think so.


----------



## NordicWarrior94 (Aug 20, 2013)

The word racist doesn't mean a damn thing. The word was invented by the Bolshevik Leon Trotsky to disparage anyone who had a sense of ethnic identity.

Any liberal who claims that violence in this country is mainly coming from right wing white people is either an imbecile or a Marxist psychopath. Blacks commit over 60% of all violent crime and make up over half the incarcerated population, yet only comprise 13% of the overall population.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm not surprised.

If someone tells a lie enough times it becomes the truth and they will get what "they" want. Just like you can keep your health plan if you like it. After saying the same BS for a couple years they got the law as they wanted. Will it happen after the 2014 elections with firearms? Is ground the work getting laid out now??


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

The survey probably went something like this....

Do you own a gun? yes

What color is it? black

You're a racist!


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

If they can’t win with their logic, they play the race card!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It is funny that they site the high affect of gun violence for blacks but forget to mention that it is due to black on black violence. 
If race is the problem then I guess it would be the same whether it is black on black or black on white. 
Another interesting point is that they fail to mention whether the shootings are legal or not. Self defense as compared to criminal activity.

Statistics don't lie but liars use statistics.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

You know if I am going to continued to be called a racist perhaps I should start considering it, I mean I might as well be guilty if I am going to be so accused right?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have been called a racist so many times to my face because when a liberal tries to match wits with someone who uses logical, clearly thought out arguments they always resort to name calling. I have started every argument lately with: "Lets agree not to resort to name calling and keep this discussion focused on the issue at hand." It takes away the liberal trump card and they go straight to me being an [email protected]#6&*(.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If you want to see unadulterated, . . . full 200 proof racism and bigotry, . . . just get your ticket for the white house, . . . or visit an Al Sharpton or Jesse Jackson convention.

I'll mend my little bit of racist attitude when someone puts the brakes on that bunch.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Must be a lot of the Racist,tea party type clinging to their guns
New Firearms Lift Sturm Ruger 3Q Sales to 45% Gain | Fox Business


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> New Study Suggests Gun Owners And Gun Rights Advocates Are More Racist
> 
> Just another bullshit piece by liberal gun haters and minority "my baby din't do nuffin" pushers trying to make gun owners look bad and help in the push to take American's guns to me. They can go **** themselves as far as I'm concerned. I know me and my guns try to keep an outlook of equality in putting holes in scumbags no matter what race they are. I do know one thing for sure though. Me and my guns hate liberal gun haters and will happily put bullets in them given the chance, but that a political agenda issue, not race. Cheers.
> 
> View attachment 3218


Since over 90% of gun deaths are black on black (OR) brown on brown (and mostly gang related) I don't see the racist paradigm holding up.

I go back to my local statistics, in Montana we have about 1 million residents, of that 4000 are black and about 16000 are Hispanic. Compared to the prison population where we have 3500 blacks, 1800 Hispanics, and 800 whites in jail.

OMG we are racists bastards!!!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

You know truth and logic never enter polls like this. Loaded questions, manipulation of information and agendas are the only thing truthful about them. It makes no difference what they say and do anymore, a fights coming and it's the only thing that can set this country straight. Their the one's who are going to and have been pushing us into it too.








:bluexshippingcontai


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I am a "Stupidist" I hate stupid people. I am against stupid people. If I could legally eradicate them, the nation would be a lot less populated and Washington DC would probably be devoid of human (I use the term loosely) life. I don't know who said it, but ignorance can be cured with knowledge, but stupid is forever! and ever and ever and ever, infinitum... So I guess if race was another name for stupid, I would probably fit the bill. I hate stupid so much.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Sometimes I wonder whether the world is being run by smart people who are putting us on, or by imbeciles who really mean it.
Mark Twain


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Kinda funny, they use the words "gunned down" about the Treyvon Martin "altercation", and they also show a picture of when Reagan's attempted assassination, but, no comment from Reagans son. 
Am I racist, NO- becouse I dont own any guns...


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I am a "Stupidist" I hate stupid people. I am against stupid people. If I could legally eradicate them, the nation would be a lot less populated and Washington DC would probably be devoid of human (I use the term loosely) life. I don't know who said it, but ignorance can be cured with knowledge, but stupid is forever! and ever and ever and ever, infinitum... So I guess if race was another name for stupid, I would probably fit the bill. I hate stupid so much.


That's the problem. We've been overriding nature instead of letting it takes it's course and a huge amount of stupid people are running around causing mayhem were in the past they would have died in some way. One part of nature is our defensive violent side to bash in the head, shoot, hang, or burn people who seriously threaten our freedom, way of life, families livelihood and safety. And that's exactly what a huge amount of the population is doing. Time to let nature rule again.


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

HEADLINE!

Firms that promote unscientific polling are RACIST!

Good grief.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Wallimiyama said:


> HEADLINE!
> 
> Firms that promote unscientific polling are RACIST!
> 
> Good grief.


That goes along with the fact that white mice cause cancer. In our infinite wisdom we have over ruled natures way to weed out those that would have been eliminated by nature. And the cost is killing US


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Having common sense and logic is a far cry from being racist, unless you have neither, then you become liberal!


----------



## NordicWarrior94 (Aug 20, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I am a "Stupidist" I hate stupid people. I am against stupid people. If I could legally eradicate them, the nation would be a lot less populated and Washington DC would probably be devoid of human (I use the term loosely) life. I don't know who said it, but ignorance can be cured with knowledge, but stupid is forever! and ever and ever and ever, infinitum... So I guess if race was another name for stupid, I would probably fit the bill. I hate stupid so much.


So you're a Eugenicist?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't hate stupid people, I think they are entertaining but sometimes dangerous.
I do think that stupid people should have limited access to the gene pool - wouldn't want them to drown.
The cure for ignorance is education. The cure for stupidity is death. Education is costly but considered positive. 
Death is considered negative but inexpensive - and although it is illegal to cause the death of another is it illegal to allow them to kill themselves?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

NordicWarrior94 said:


> So you're a Eugenicist?


I do not equate genetic problems with being stupid. I do not equate stupid with genetic problems. However, I do wonder seriously about the people that get elected to DC and the capitol of Illinois.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Is stupidity a "nature" or "nurture" condition?

In nature stupid is removed as a matter of day-to-day living but humans try to remove the "natural" culling of stupid and it becomes a bigger problem.
I believe we should get back to the natural laws that originally governed our population.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Is stupidity a "nature" or "nurture" condition?
> 
> In nature stupid is removed as a matter of day-to-day living but humans try to remove the "natural" culling of stupid and it becomes a bigger problem.
> I believe we should get back to the natural laws that originally governed our population.


Believe in evolution or creationism or spaghetti monsters as each of y'all see fit, but Darwin was definitely on to something.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I didn't used to be racist. But over the past couple of years that has changed and I have become one, and I don't have a problem with admitting it either. I also don't have a problem being called a racist. It just doesn't bother me anymore. Negroids and ********** just don't posses the same thought processing ability of Caucasoids.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Call me racist, call me paranoid or what ever, but don't call me when you need help because you didn't prepare and your being threaten by the guy with a gun or other weapon and all you have it a fryingpan or a rolling pin to defend yourself with as it's to late by then.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am not a racist. I judge people by their actions not what they look like or where they come from. I have learned that there are good and bad people in every race and ethnicity.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

If you believe that there is no difference with letting your children trick or treet in an all white neighborhood or an all black neighborhood then you arn't racist but you may be crazy.

There is good and bad in every group, but when a group of 20% commits 80% of the violent crimes then I will watch them more closely until I see changes. But all I see is the 20% group trying to justify the 80% of violent crimes.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> If you believe that there is no difference with letting your children trick or treet in an all white neighborhood or an all black neighborhood then you arn't racist but you may be crazy.
> 
> There is good and bad in every group, but when a group of 20% commits 80% of the violent crimes then I will watch them more closely until I see changes. But all I see is the 20% group trying to justify the 80% of violent crimes.


The phrase "What you allow you encourage" comes to mind.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

The source of the article is entitled "Black Voices". It is not surprising that they have shaped their thought processes to enhance the race baiting from which they derive their income. Would you expect the owner of a coal mine to tout the advantages of natural gas? Their gravy train requires race "Colored" glasses and their alliance with liberal politicians require them to be anti all forms of personal responsibility and self reliance. Do not forget their changing definitions to "win" the discussion. If you are walking after dark and a black person engages you in conversation and attempts to distract you as three other blacks surreptitiously try to close the distance between you, you are a racist if your thoughts are anything other "Than look at all these people who want to be my friend!"


----------



## NordicWarrior94 (Aug 20, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> I didn't used to be racist. But over the past couple of years that has changed and I have become one, and I don't have a problem with admitting it either. I also don't have a problem being called a racist. It just doesn't bother me anymore. Negroids and ********** just don't posses the same thought processing ability of Caucasoids.


Standing up for being white doesn't make you a racist. Our original constituition said that America was to be a European country on the north american continent. George Washington, Ben Franklin, and Thomas Jefferson were all white nationalists. Multicultural societies are the most violent and politically unstable. To believe that the world's ethnic groups will be happier if they can each live separate from one another is not racist, but quite the contrary. Separation allows self-determination.



PaulS said:


> I am not a racist. I judge people by their actions not what they look like or where they come from. I have learned that there are good and bad people in every race and ethnicity.


It's good to not judge people by how they look, but it's also good to consider the bigger perspective and understand that if you combine everyone into one country, you will eventually blend them together and destroy the uniqueness of individual ethnic groups. Turning western civilization into a globalized melting pot will eventually destroy western civilization's uniqueness. The end product of globalization is actually a world _without_ diversity.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You can also create what you fear. Self fulfilling prophesy is a mechanism that is driven by your mind - consciously or sub-consciously.

Why would you put yourself in a situation where one person can "hold your attention" while others are closing on you? Why not just greet the person as you continue to walk?

Why engage in a conversation with someone you don't know and trust?

I spent a lot of time walking in some of the "worst" parts of Seattle when I lived there. I never had a problem with anyone. I was alert to my surroundings - as I always am - and met others face to face - engaging their eyes while watching their demeanor. I would say "hello" or "good evening" as I caught their eye but never had a problem. Why expect something to happen?


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

PaulS said:


> You can also create what you fear. Self fulfilling prophesy is a mechanism that is driven by your mind - consciously or sub-consciously.
> 
> Why would you put yourself in a situation where one person can "hold your attention" while others are closing on you? Why not just greet the person as you continue to walk?
> 
> ...


I probably didn't make myself clear. The ideal from these parties perspective is that perceiving a threat and being sufficiently aware of ones surroundings to prevent you from being in a vulnerable position is undesirable at least for those they wish to take advantage of. Your described behavior I would find reasonable. However if I was seeking to prey upon you I would discourage ridicule and disdainfully describe such behavior. Basing behavior on prior experience and perceived threat is not wrong IMHO as long as it does not blind you to new experience. Ignoring your experience because some one wishes to paint your perception as politically incorrect is not a sound plan of action and if some one wishes to sell you elixir and the price has been reduced because the guarantee is not in writing there is a reason.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

retired guard said:


> I probably didn't make myself clear. The ideal from these parties perspective is that perceiving a threat and being sufficiently aware of ones surroundings to prevent you from being in a vulnerable position is undesirable at least for those they wish to take advantage of. Your described behavior I would find reasonable. However if I was seeking to prey upon you I would discourage ridicule and disdainfully describe such behavior. Basing behavior on prior experience and perceived threat is not wrong IMHO as long as it does not blind you to new experience. Ignoring your experience because some one wishes to paint your perception as politically incorrect is not a sound plan of action and if some one wishes to sell you elixir and the price has been reduced because the guarantee is not in writing there is a reason.


In order to modify my behavior I would have to be convinced that it was objectionable and unnecessary to ME. Even years from now that isn't going to happen unless I get Alzheimer's disease. If that happens it won't matter to me. Habitual self training is difficult to modify except under extreme conditioning. I don't see any way to change my behavior without incarceration and deep indoctrination. It is who I am and not something I just "do" on occasion.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

PaulS said:


> In order to modify my behavior I would have to be convinced that it was objectionable and unnecessary to ME. Even years from now that isn't going to happen unless I get Alzheimer's disease. If that happens it won't matter to me. Habitual self training is difficult to modify except under extreme conditioning. I don't see any way to change my behavior without incarceration and deep indoctrination. It is who I am and not something I just "do" on occasion.


Paul it better be some pretty good indoctrination I don't perceive you as malleable.
With Respect Dave.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think we are Racist.
We may be more self confident, more self reliant.
A bit less likely to follow the heard
Really as a group goes we tend to be more polite, easy going and excepting of others.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Who you calling easy going and polite, Sir!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Compared to my younger days I probable am considered easy going and polite, well maybe not quite polite, but ......


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I was a junior in high school when they first started busing students from one school to another to "equalize" the the racial mix. Who would have thought that schools would have transported their trouble-makers rather than their best students? I got seventeen stitches from a crowd (17 - 20 individuals) one day and the next day a few of my friends and I started prepping for any future problems. When we found out that a teacher was nearly dismissed for helping to stop a fight (he pulled a black away while another teacher pulled me away) we decided it was time to be pro-active. We began to patrol the halls. People were very polite and we didn't have any further problems that year. If the teachers couldn't protect students we decided the we had to. 

We weren't racially motivated and we stopped fights between same race and mixed race folks who had disagreements. No, I am not very malleable but I'm not a bully either. I tend to be empathetic but firm.
I suppose that is a "PC" way to say that I won't start a fight and will do what I can to defuse any confrontation but I will not be bullied either.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I was a junior in high school when they first started busing students from one school to another to "equalize" the the racial mix. Who would have thought that schools would have transported their trouble-makers rather than their best students? I got seventeen stitches from a crowd (17 - 20 individuals) one day and the next day a few of my friends and I started prepping for any future problems. When we found out that a teacher was nearly dismissed for helping to stop a fight (he pulled a black away while another teacher pulled me away) we decided it was time to be pro-active. We began to patrol the halls. People were very polite and we didn't have any further problems that year. If the teachers couldn't protect students we decided the we had to.
> 
> We weren't racially motivated and we stopped fights between same race and mixed race folks who had disagreements. No, I am not very malleable but I'm not a bully either. I tend to be empathetic but firm.
> I suppose that is a "PC" way to say that I won't start a fight and will do what I can to defuse any confrontation but I will not be bullied either.


My introduction to interracial relations began in the Marines. I was attacked by four folks while I was asleep in a Quonset Hut at Pendleton. I later learned this was to initiate one of them into a street gang that had basically been transplanted into the service. My resistance at that time was spirited but futile. I recognized two of my attackers however no official action was taken against them. I never got my cash back but I did some physical pay back of my own on the two I recognized. The two I didn't recognize turned out to be in a different unit. I was planning retaliation on them when my first shirt figured out what was happening and had me transferred over seas. I found that official inaction and willful ignorance was not an uncommon response.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

retired guard said:


> My introduction to interracial relations began in the Marines. I was attacked by four folks while I was asleep in a Quonset Hut at Pendleton. I later learned this was to initiate one of them into a street gang that had basically been transplanted into the service. My resistance at that time was spirited but futile. I recognized two of my attackers however no official action was taken against them. I never got my cash back but I did some physical pay back of my own on the two I recognized. The two I didn't recognize turned out to be in a different unit. I was planning retaliation on them when my first shirt figured out what was happening and had me transferred over seas. I found that official inaction and willful ignorance was not an uncommon response.


 Your experience with is common. Unwritten regulation that in many case service members of color are not to be held accountable.
Most leaders know if they bring charges against a service member of color they can kiss the next promotion good by.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

retired guard said:


> My introduction to interracial relations began in the Marines. I was attacked by four folks while I was asleep in a Quonset Hut at Pendleton. I later learned this was to initiate one of them into a street gang that had basically been transplanted into the service. My resistance at that time was spirited but futile. I recognized two of my attackers however no official action was taken against them. I never got my cash back but I did some physical pay back of my own on the two I recognized. The two I didn't recognize turned out to be in a different unit. I was planning retaliation on them when my first shirt figured out what was happening and had me transferred over seas. I found that official inaction and willful ignorance was not an uncommon response.


Most smart and honest American's know who the most racist people in America are. There the one's who cry the most about others being racist and commit more racial crimes against others through their hate and uncontrolled violent sides. When the times comes, and it will come that the country is in a certain place it's going, people will show just how sick of it they are. It won't be pretty but it will be deserved.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Just gun-grabbers trying to push their agenda. racism has nothing to do with gun violence, nice try though! gun violence has everything to do with unarmed citizens not being able to defend themselves and damn gang bangers acting up... dumb kids getting a hold of irresponsible owner's stuff. i think a helpful tactic against gun violence would be gun usage classes. how to store guns away from kids, how to properly use a gun, and local gun laws to protect your ass when you gotta shoot to defend yourselves


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Has anyone seen any studies on illegal gun owners and prisoner rights advocates and whether or not they are racist?


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Has anyone seen any studies on illegal gun owners and prisoner rights advocates and whether or not they are racist?


We would be far more likely to hear about how such individuals could not be racist because of their disadvantaged status and how only unenlightened oafs could even impugn such individuals.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Who you calling an oaf?


----------

